# vmplayer: "Too many virtual machines."

## coruu

Hallo allesamt,

habe seit 2 tagen ein kleines problem mit meinem vmplayer und finde keine loesung,

monatelang lief er ohne probleme jetzt allerdings zeigt er jetzt beim starten ein fenster an mit:

Too many virtual machines, und faehrt die vm nit hoch.  es leuft allerdings keine andere vm.

habe bereits vmplayer und die vm module neu installiert und geupdatet, ohne aenderung am problem.

das initscript startet auch alles ohne probleme, allerdings treten beim stoppen fehler bei 

Virtual machine monitor  und Virtual ethernet  auf.

danke schonmal fuer eure hilfe.

----------

## Evildad

Hast Du mittedrin schonmal neu gebootet?

Das hört sich alles danach an als ob er die Lock Files nicht löschen kann und somit VMware glaubt es würden noch Maschinen laufen...

Du solltest mal die Lock-Files löschen und danach sollte es wieder funktionieren.

Das hängt wohl alles mit dem Problem beim stoppen zusammen.

Grüsse

----------

## coruu

unter /var/lock/subsys hab ich die datei vmware geloescht, das mueste ja eigentlich die richtige sein, und den ganzen rechner neugestartet, nutzte allerdings nix.

edit:

bin grade ueber ein logfile gesteulpert unter /tmp/vmware-root(komischer platz fuer nen log)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 06 20:41:38: vmplayer| Log for VMware Player pid=22645 version=1.0.7 build=build-91707 option=Release
> 
> Jul 06 20:41:40: vmplayer| Using log file /tmp/vmware-root/player-22645.log
> ...

 

----------

## Evildad

Kannst du mal die VMware Player Instanz von einer Shell aus starten evtl. bekommst Du ja dort auch noch ein paar Informative Ausgaben.

Wohin der Player die Lock Files schreibt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich den Player noch nie verwendet habe.

Grüsse

----------

## coruu

ich start vmplayer immer aus der shell, leider gibts nix aus, es gibt auch keinen parameter den man uebergeben koent damits was ausgibt^^

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # vmplayer --help
> 
> Usage: vmplayer [OPTION...] <Virtual machine config file>
> ...

 

edit:

weitere lock files unter /var/run und /var/run/vmware gelöscht, problem besteht aber weiter.

----------

## Evildad

Gibt es beim Player eigentlich auch ein Init Skript welches gestartet sein muss?

----------

## coruu

die module und das skript sin die selben wie bei der workstation /etc/init.d/vmware,

wie gesagt startet es ohne probleme aber beim stopen zeigts nen fehler beim Virtual machine monitor und bei Virtual ethernet.

----------

## coruu

emerge -C und zusaetzliches löschen aller verbliebenden vm datein und ordner , danach ein neustart und eine neuinstalation von vmware-modules und vmware-player hat das problem behoben. hätt ich eigentlich schon frueher mal probern solln^^

naja egal danke fuer die hilfe, wir wissen zwar immernoch nit wo rans lag aber geht wieder alles.

----------

